# Do these look okay?



## RNMama23

I am 12dpo today and got my first very faint positive last night. Here are my tests from today. Do they look okay for 12 dpo? They seem super faint to me, but I haven't taken a pregnancy test for like 6 years so I don't remember for sure lol


----------



## CC94

Those look great for 12 dpo, congrats :flow:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines! Congratulations :)


----------



## Classic Girl

Looks good!


----------



## JessaBear36

I think they look great!! Congrats.


----------



## RNMama23

I see really good progression with this mornings test :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay!! :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

They look great hon congratulations


----------

